# Unterwasserpflanzen wachsen nicht



## Corny80 (13. Sep. 2016)

Hallo! 

Ich habe seit einigen Jahren das Problem, dass in meinem Teich die Unterwasserpflanzen einfach nicht wachsen. In der schlimmsten Fadenalgen-Zeit (April bis Juli) werden sie von der Fadenalge befallen, aber auch im Spätsommer, wo deutlich weniger Fadenalgen im Teich sind, wachsen sie einfach nicht, sondern kümmern nur vor sich hin. Ich habe meistens die __ Wasserpest. Bin mir aber ziemlich sicher, dass es bei allen anderen Unterwasserpflanzen auch nicht anders wäre. Auch die Seerosen sehen bei mir nie richtig schön aus.  Und dieses Jahr bemerke ich auch erstmals, dass die Schwimmpflanzen (__ Wassersalat und Wasserhyazinthe) sich nicht so wie sonst vermehren und viele braune Stellen an den Blättern zu sehen sind. 
Das kann eigentlich nur daran liegen, dass im Wasser zu wenig Nährstoffe sind,oder? Was kann ich machen? Würde es nächstes Jahr nämlich sehr gerne schaffen, dass ab März die Unterwasserpflanzen gedeihen, so dass ich einer starken Fadenalgenblüte vorbeugen kann. 
Man kann wahrscheinlich nur zur "Chemiekeule" greifen und das Wasser mit Phosphorfreien (wegen der Algen) Nährstoffen anreichern,oder? 

Viele Grüße, Corny


----------



## Tottoabs (13. Sep. 2016)

Corny80 schrieb:


> Man kann wahrscheinlich nur zur "Chemiekeule" greifen und das Wasser mit Phosphorfreien (wegen der Algen) Nährstoffen anreichern,oder?
> 
> Viele Grüße, Corny


Hast du Algen Ja. Somit sind auch Nährstoffe im Teich.
Algen und Phospat ist nicht unbeding der Zusammenhang. 
Düngerkugeln in das Substrat an die Wurzeln drücken kann Funktionieren.

Versuch mal Vallisnärien. Vielleicht ist dein Wasser zu warm für die __ Wasserpest


----------



## Corny80 (13. Sep. 2016)

wenn es an der wassertemperatur läge, müsste die __ wasserpest ja im frühjahr besser wachsen, aber das tut sie ja nicht. vallisnärien hab ich noch nie gehört.


----------



## Corny80 (14. Sep. 2016)

_Vallisneria_-Arten wachsen meist als ausdauernde, selten einjährige,krautige Pflanzen.[4] Die aufrechten, kurzen, unverzweigten Sprossachsenbilden Wurzeln im Gewässergrund. 

Ich habe ja kein Substrat auf dem Grund, nur ein paar vereinzelte Kiessteinchen oder abgestorbene Fadenalgenreste. Wächst das evtl. trotzdem?


----------



## mitch (14. Sep. 2016)

Corny80 schrieb:


> Ich habe ja kein Substrat auf dem Grund, nur ein paar vereinzelte Kiessteinchen


Hallo Corny,
ich mach das meist so: nimm ein Küchenpapier, gib etwas lehmige Erde + die Wurzel der Pflanze hinein, vorsichtig mit Zwirn zuschnüren und an passender Stelle im Teich versenken.


----------



## Corny80 (14. Sep. 2016)

aha, ok das kann ich mal versuchen


----------



## center (14. Sep. 2016)

Ich les immer " lehmige Erde". Gibt's so was auf dem Baumarkt, der wo habt ihr das her?
Bisher hab ich meine Erde immer vom Seerosenhändler, der macht die immer selbst, irgendwie.


----------



## mitch (14. Sep. 2016)

center schrieb:


> Ich les immer " lehmige Erde".



das meine ich damit, ohne Humusanteile







https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/342451/




center schrieb:


> Gibt's so was auf dem Baumarkt, der wo habt ihr das her?


"lehmige Erde" findet man meist unter der Humusschicht (z. B. wenn man den Teich ausgräbt)


----------



## center (14. Sep. 2016)

Bei mir war nur feinster Karibikstrandsand


----------



## Tottoabs (14. Sep. 2016)

center schrieb:


> Ich les immer " lehmige Erde". Gibt's so was auf dem Baumarkt, der wo habt ihr das her?


Ich weiß nicht wo du wohnst. Musst dich vielleicht mal in deiner Umgebung umschauen. Ist zum Teil verwunderlich was man so findet. 

Bei uns so 1 km hinter dem Haus gibt es einen Berg, der schimpft sich Wiehengebirge. Wenn da ein Baum umfällt legt der Wurzelteller besten Loßlehm frei. Ich wollte das Zeug schon in Tüten verpacken und bei E-Bay verscheuern. So wie hier. 6 kg für 5 Euro oder so. http://www.kakteen-haage.de/Zubehoer/Erde/Erde/Thueringer-Loess-Lehm-5-l.html.

Ich kann aber auch im Garten buddeln, so unter Oberboden und Wurzelbereich kommt so ab 0,8 m da was ganz ähnliches. Sollte ich noch mal einen Teich bauen wollen, kann ich ja andere buddeln lassen. Ich kann dann einen  Biete Beitrag aufmachen von wegen "Loßlehm zum selbst abbauen". Aber unter einem Anhängervoll kommt mir dann keiner vom Hof.  

Kann aber auch so 2 km vor das das Haus fahren. Da gibt es ein Wasserloch nennt sich Naturschutzgebiet Großes Torfmoor (auch: Hiller Moor oder Nettelstedter Moor) ist ein Hochmoor. Auf den Wiesen davor machen kleinen schwarzen Kerle so Erdhügel. Auf unser stillgelegten Fläche wird ja nur 1 mal im Jahr gemäht, da gibt es schon mal Hügel von 50 cm Höhe. Da bekommt man dann lockere Moorerde.


----------



## Corny80 (27. Feb. 2017)

mitch schrieb:


> Hallo Corny,
> ich mach das meist so: nimm ein Küchenpapier, gib etwas lehmige Erde + die Wurzel der Pflanze hinein, vorsichtig mit Zwirn zuschnüren und an passender Stelle im Teich versenken.


das hab ich gestern gemacht und jetzt ist der teich trüb, weil das küchenpapier anscheinend kaputt gegangen ist und die erde rausgeschwemmt ist.    wenn die karpfen jetzt die erde immer wieder durchwühlen, bleibt jetzt mein teich trotz guter filterung trüb. das wäre so bitter und ich müsste fast das komplette wasser abpumpen und die erde entfernen. 
ich hätte kein küchenpapier sondern etwas stabileres nehmen sollen, vielleicht ein stück teichfolie.


----------



## Erin (27. Feb. 2017)

Ich hoffe doch nicht, dass du wegen einer Schaufel Erde gleich den ganzen Teich abpumpst  Wart mal ein bisschen, das sollte sich bald absetzen. Wenn du Karpfen im Teich hast, könnte das mangelnde Pflanzenwachstum aber auch an denen liegen, zumindest haben unsere "Großen" letztes Jahr alles geschrotet was ihnen vors Maul kam, einschließlich der Seerosen, nachdem der Schlammberg drumrum weg war.


----------



## Corny80 (27. Feb. 2017)

Na ja, wenn sie halt immer wieder die Erde, die aus dem Küchenpapier entkommen ist, durchwühlen, dann wird der Teich nicht wieder klar. Ich kenn das. Deswegen darf man nie was im Teich haben, wo die Karpfen drin wühlen können, wenn man klares Wasser haben möchte. Bei anderen Fischen (z.B. Goldfischen) wäre das kein Problem. 
Ist mir schon klar, dass sich das ansonsten nach ner Zeit wieder setzen würde. Aber nicht, wenn es immer wieder aufs Neue durchgewühlt wird. Aber ich warte mal ein paar Tage ab. Ansonsten muss ich natürlich den Teich abpumpen und die Erde entfernen. 

Ich hatte mal die Erde in den Pflanzkörben für die Seerosen zu wenig mit größeren Steinen abgedeckt. Da haben die dann auch die Erde durchwühlt und das Wasser getrübt. Aber die Pflanzen an sich lassen sie in Ruhe. Ist wohl bei jedem unterschiedlich.


----------



## Alfii147 (27. Feb. 2017)

Das hätte Dir doch vorher klar sein müssen, dass wenn du Erde in ein Küchenpapier wickeltst, und dies auch noch im Teich versenkst, das dies nicht lange hält? 
Kommst du nicht mit einem feinen Kescher an besagte Stelle und kannst so etwas aufnehmen ??
Oder versuche die Erde Richtung Pumpe zu schubsen ..


----------



## Corny80 (27. Feb. 2017)

Ja eigentlich hätte mir das klar sein müssen. Aber es wurde mir ja hier empfohlen. Siehe oben! 
Wenn das Wasser klarer wird, werde ich es mit dem Kescher versuchen.


----------



## Küstensegler (27. Feb. 2017)

Hallo,

wir haben das so gemacht:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/525141/

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## Corny80 (27. Feb. 2017)

Sehr gut, Carlo. Aber so kriege ich das ja jetzt nachträglich nicht mehr hin.


----------



## Christine (27. Feb. 2017)

Das ist doch noch ein bisschen früh für solche Aktionen. Und m.E. bei Karpfenbesatz sowieso witzlos. Also das einbringen von ein paar Pflänzchen.


----------



## Corny80 (27. Feb. 2017)

Nee nee, witzlos ist das ganz und gar nicht. Gegen starken Algenwuchs sind Unterwasserpflanzen (wenn sie denn gedeihen) sehr gut. Und nicht alle Karpfen fressen die weg.


----------



## Erin (28. Feb. 2017)

Ich wüsste wirklich nicht welche Pflanze jetzt bei diesem Wetter im Teich gut gedeihen sollte oder zumindest so gut, dass sie erfolgreich (noch vor dem eigentlichen Saisonbeginn) Algen bekämpft.  Was hast du denn überhaupt gepflanzt?

Und zum Thema einpflanzen...deinen Besatz hattest du im Eingangspost doch gar nicht erwähnt, oder? Genausowenig, dass du ein Problem damit hast, wenn Substrat direkt im Teich landet, dafür kannst du kaum den Tippgeber verantwortlich machen. Dazu kommt, was bei einem vorzüglich funktioniert und zum Teich passt, muss bei anderen noch lange nicht klappen. 
Bei den richtigen Fragen und den dazu notwendigen Infos bekommst du hier auch die passende Antwort. Selbst ein bisschen mitdenken, sollte man trotzdem nicht ausschalten.


----------



## Corny80 (28. Feb. 2017)

Ja aber der Tippgeber hat es doch anscheinend genauso gemacht. Das Wasser ist heute wieder deutlich klarer geworden, das Küchenpapier ist anscheinend auch nicht an allen 8 Stellen kaputt gegangen. 
Es stimmt natürlich, dass jetzt noch nichts wirklich gedeihen kann, da es noch zu kalt ist. Aber ab März geht es bereits so richtig schlimm los mit den verdammten Fadenalgen, so dass es gut ist, wenn in dieser Zeit schon einige Nährstoffkonkurrenten im Teich sind und nicht erst ab April, wo es ja erst im Handel diese Pflanzen zu kaufen gibt. Aber wenn es eh erst ab da gut wächst, dann bringt es natürlich jetzt noch nichts. Aber ein Versuch ist es wert. Ist eh mein letzter Versuch mit den Unterwasserpflanzen. Einfach nur reinwerfen ins Wasser bringt nichts, in Töpfe hab ich sie auch mal getan, kannste vergessen. Ist halt echt schade, denn wenn das Zeug gut wächst, wäre es eine super Sache gegen die Fadenalgen, wegen denen ich im April und Mai fast jede Woche (!) die Pumpe reinigen muss. Nur dieses Zeug verstopft mir die Pumpe, und auch im Compact Sieve (Vorfilter) sehe ich Tag ein Tag aus ausschließlich Fadenalgen, sonst habe ich so gut wie keinen groben Schmutz im Teich. Also von daher wäre es schon toll, wenn das mit den Unterwasserpflanzen mal funktionieren würde, aber wahrscheinlich verkümmern die wieder.


----------



## Erin (28. Feb. 2017)

Joa...das muss aber nicht heißen, dass es für dich und deinen Teich auch passt. Wenn du hier mal quer liest, wirst du feststellen, dass es zig Möglichkeiten gibt wie man Pflanzen im Teich unterbringen kann, abhängig vom Besatz, von der Pflanze selbst, deinem Geschmack und nicht in jedem Teich wächst jede Pflanze gleich gut. Bei Karpfen muss man anscheinend generell etwas tricksen, es sei denn, man hat Glück und sie haben kein Bock auf Umräumen.

Wenn dir die Idee mit dem Unkrautvlies gefällt, dann probier es doch einfach aus und vielleicht schaust du doch noch mal nach Möglichkeiten deine jungen Pflanzen vor den Rabauken zu schützen, damit sie auch Gelegenheit haben ungestört zu wachsen und zu einer besseren Pflanzzeit, denn bei dem Wetter dürften sie sehr langsam, wenn überhaupt wachsen und haben somit allen Widrigkeiten wenig entgegenzusetzen. Algen auf Dauer loszuwerden erfordert Geduld, das geht nicht von heut auf morgen.


----------



## Corny80 (28. Feb. 2017)

Bei mir sind die Karpfen ja nicht das Problem, die fressen die Pflanzen ja nicht. Ich weiß ja nicht, warum sie nicht gut wachsen. Wahrscheinlich zu wenig Nährstoffe im Wasser, die allerdings für die Fadenalgen ausreichen, aber nicht für die Unterwasserpflanzen und letztes Jahr auch nicht für die Schwimmpflanzen. 
Hast du denn das Algenproblem gelöst?


----------



## Erin (28. Feb. 2017)

Noch sehe ich keine, aber was nicht ist, kann ja noch kommen...ich habe unseren Teich allerdings letztes Jahr quasi neu "aufgesetzt" und dabei alle Fische abgegeben und seitdem wachsen auch die Pflanzen. Vorher haben die lieben Viechers alles auseinander genommen und ich bezweifle, dass sie die gefressen haben, eher kaputt gespielt.
Das kann man aber auch nicht wirklich vergleichen, der Teich barg wahre Schlammmassen und von daher musste eh alles neu.
Ich habe aber mal in deine älteren Beiträge geschaut und wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe, hast du schon länger Probleme mit dem Wachstum deiner Pflanzen...letztlich gibt es nur 2 Möglichkeiten...entweder ist an deiner Nährstoffgrundlage was faul und dazu kann auch fehlendes Substrat gehören oder deine Bande ist nicht so harmlos, wie es dir scheint. Vielleicht beobachtest du das mal genauer


----------



## Corny80 (28. Feb. 2017)

Aha, ja dann werde ich mal etwas genauer hingucken.  Substrat ist schwierig, denn das wühlen die Jungs (oder Mädels ) halt immer auf und trüben das Wasser. Ich hatte mal ein Sandgemisch drin, bevor ich mir Karpfen angeschafft hatte, als ich die Neuankömmlinge dann im Teich hatte, traute ich meinen Augen kaum. Dann musste ich den Teich abpumpen und den Boden säubern. Substrat geht bei mir deswegen leider nicht. Die lieben das Wühlen halt, ist leider normal.


----------



## Erin (1. März 2017)

Wenn sie dir alles durchwühlen, werden sie auch vor deinen Pflanzen nicht halt machen...Falls du eine Flachwasserzone hast, könntest du dort ja auch Töpfe unterbringen, so dass der Rand nur knapp unter bzw über dem Wasserspiegel ist. Ich denk mal, dass Unterwasserpflanzen nicht einfach so wachsen werden, es sei du schützt sie irgendwie.


----------



## RKurzhals (1. März 2017)

Hallo Corny,
das Thema grünes Wasser im Frühjahr hast nicht nur Du. Wenn Deine Fische stark im Boden wühlen, dann werden sie wohl kaum Rücksicht auf noch nicht eingewachsene Pflanzen nehmen. 
Ich hab' (ein zu kleines 115 Liter) Aquarium mit drei Prachtschmerlen, einer Zitronenschmerle und einem Antennwels, da krieg' ich keine neue Pflanze mehr 'rein, zum Glück wachsen da schon welche.
Teichpflanzen (auch UW) haben tatsächlich einen höheren Nährstoffanspruch als Algen, können den allerdings "variabler" (aus dem Boden, und über die ganze Pflanze) befriedigen, als kleine Einzeller (die brauchen alles "vor Ort", wobei Fadenalgen & Co. da ein interessantes System entwickelt haben).
Du brauchst also eine Ecke im Teich, in dem die Pflanzen erst mal unbehelligt austreiben können. Ich würde damit im späten Frühjahr/Sommer starten, wenn das Wasser auch ausreichend klar ist, und die Pflanzen auch Licht zum Wachsen haben.


----------



## Corny80 (10. März 2017)

Ich hab jetzt nochmal ein paar Unterwasserpflanzen bestellt (__ Wasserpest und Wasserwald) und habe diese jetzt erstmal für die nächsten Wochen bis es wärmer ist, in eine durchsichtige Wanne (80 Liter) getan. Die habe ich an eine helle und sonnige Stelle neben den Teich gestellt. Da kann ich jetzt schön beobachten wie sie in nächster Zeit wachsen werden, oder vielleicht auch nicht. Ich habe sie in lehmhaltige Erde getan, aber kein Küchenpapier genommen, sondern so durchsichtige Folien, wo ich viele ganz kleine Löcher reingemacht hab, damit die Erde feucht bleibt. Sieht bis jetzt ganz gut aus. Aber es muss halt erst wärmer werden, damit sie gut anwachsen.


----------

